# Fotoapparat als Webcam



## herbie01 (16. März 2005)

Hallo,

 ich moechte gerne meinen Digital/Foto/Kamera als Webcam einsetzen. Die Kamera (Sony DSC/P9) habe ich ueber ihren Video/out mit der Grafikkarte verbunden (S/HVS/Anschluss). Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Software/Loesung, mit der ich auf das live gesendete Bild zugreifen kann. Oder ist das alles so gar nicht moeglich?

  Gruesse, herbie01


----------



## Tobias K. (16. März 2005)

moin


Hast du die Möglichkeit die Kamera per USB mit dem PC zu verbinden?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Psycho_Dad (17. März 2005)

Vor einiger Zeit wollte ich das auch so regeln, das ich keine Webcam hatte und nicht extra eine kaufen wollte.
Mir hatte man seinerzeit gesagt, das man eine Digicam nur als Webcam benutzen kann, wenn man eine TV Karte hat. Naja und dann habe ich mir dann doch eher ´ne Webcam gekauft, weil die billiger ist. Ich habe mich für die "Typhoon Webshot II". Die ist günstig und macht gute Bilder.


----------



## herbie01 (17. März 2005)

umbrasaxum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du die Möglichkeit die Kamera per USB mit dem PC zu verbinden?


 
 Nein, habe ich nicht.

 herbie01


----------



## Tobias K. (17. März 2005)

moin


Dann sieht es sconmal schlecht aus die Kamera als Kamera erkannt zu bekommen.
Kauf dir lieber ne Webcam für 20€, dann funktioniert es auch und es ist ne Menge weniger Aufwand und Stress.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## herbie01 (17. März 2005)

umbrasaxum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann sieht es sconmal schlecht aus die Kamera als Kamera erkannt zu bekommen.
> Kauf dir lieber ne Webcam für 20€, dann funktioniert es auch und es ist ne Menge weniger Aufwand und Stress.


 
 ich muss mich berichtigen: Die Kamera kann DOCH per USB angeschlossen werden. Ob sie dann allerdings darüber bedienbar ist, bzw. ob das Video-Signal darüber abrufbar ist, weiss ich nicht. Bislang habe ich nur die "Funktion" gefunden, die Kamera quasi als externe Festplatte zu erkennen und die Bilder runterzuladen. 

 Was mich an der 20€ Verison stört, ist dass ich doch eigentlich eine sehr ordentliche Kamera hier habe. Mit besserer Auflösung (zu gut für die meisten Webcam-Anwendungen) und auch sonst sehr brauchbar. Die steht hier rum. Deshalb würde ich die einfach gerne nutzen, anstatt mir was zusätzliches zu kaufen.

 danke erstmal!
 Falls Euch noch was einfällt....

 herbie01


----------



## meilon (18. März 2005)

herbie01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Kamera (Sony DSC/P9) habe ich ueber ihren Video/out mit der Grafikkarte verbunden (S/HVS/Anschluss).


 Ich glaube kaum, dass du über die GraKa ein Signal reinbekommst. Es sei denn, du hast eine All-In-Wonder o.ä. GraKa mit eingebauter TV-Karte. Nur mit einer solchen kommst du wohl an die Bilder heran!

 Wenn du keine besitzt, überprüfe vor dem Kauf an einem Fernseher, ob da wirklich das aktuelle Bild hereinkommt oder ob der Ausgang nur zu Präsentationszwecken gedacht ist. 

 mfg


----------



## ZweiA (23. März 2005)

Hi Leute

Also ich hatte früher auch eine Cam Per Video In an meine Graka angeschlossen. Allerdings hab ich jetzt die Eye toy Kamera von meiner Ps2 als webcam angeschlossen, das Bild ist wirklich gut.

Was für eine Graka benutzt du ?


----------

